# Bubble-top Spit!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Academy's 1/48 Spitfire FR Mk XIVe, out of the box, with aftermarket seat belts. The kit decals stank - buckled instead of fitted the fuselage curve and refused to soften, and when I hit the model with a spray can of air to dust it, one of the wing roundels flew off!!  I've got some kit and some Aeromaster decals on it as replacements. With all the things that went wrong, I'm happy to get it halfway decent-looking.










More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/spit14e.html

The code reminds me of the *K*nights who say* NI*!!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Beautiful work. I especially like the nuance of bare metal coming through the paint on the wings. Do you apply the metal before or after the camo?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

After. I usually use silver paint with a combination of dry brushing and fine, sharp brush for chipping. But lately (and here), I've been using a silver Prismacolor pencil to "draw" the paint chips on.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It needs to be in a diorama with … a shrubbery!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Very nice job (again)!

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good stuff as usual


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice job!


----------

